# Master Forge Double Door Smoker Manual



## jonrussell76 (Dec 27, 2011)

My wife got me a Master Forge smoker for Christmas.  She got a really good deal on it at Lowes ($118) since it was the last one they had and the floor model. Unfortunately it didn't come with a manual.  I am mainly just curious about how to season it. If anyone has one of these and could let me know the details on seasoning, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 27, 2011)

I just seasoned mine. Fill the pan with whatever wood you like, put everything in, rack supports, racks, water pan (i washed my water pan and racks before seasoning) and let it smoke. I filled my pan 2x with pellets


----------



## big andy a (Dec 27, 2011)

Some people will cover the burner then spray the insides with PAM or something similar before seasoning.

Curt.


----------



## marengobill (Dec 30, 2011)

You can probably get another manual by contacting customer [email protected]pinc.com. They have been very helpful to me on questions about my Master Forge.


----------



## jonrussell76 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I attempted to cure it, but could not get the temperature over 200 F.  I tried two different tanks with the same results.  I am wondering if this was a return to Lowes that became a floor model.  That would explain the slightly used appearance.  I think I will be contacting Lowes next to see if they can provide a new regulator. BTW, it was not cold at all, probably 55 F. The high tomorrow is 76 F, you've got to love the southwest this time of year.


----------



## sprky (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the MF and here's how ya do it. cover burner and spray every thing down with non stick spray......I used almost 3 cans. remover cover from burner,  fire that bad boy up on high with no water in pan. Let it smoke with heavy smoke for round 4 hours. I'm not at home but I have the manual if you pm your email Addy ill scan it in and e-mail it to ya.


----------

